# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Nối mạng hai máy tính qua cáp chéo

## ketoanbacviet79

tôi đang muốn nối mạng hai máy tính qua cáp chéo nhưng không thành công.hảo hán nào có thể chỉ giúp được không.thank nhiều!:emlaugh:

----------


## actech1

trước hết mình di chuyển cái topic này qua phần hỗ trợ kỹ thuật cho mọi người dễ thấy hơn.
mình tường thuật lại nội dung của một bài viết như sau :
dây mạng cat-5(utp) có 8 sợi được xoắn thành 4 cặp : trắng cam - cam; trắng dương - dương; trắng lá - lá; trắng nâu - nâu và việc bấm dây mạng được bấm theo 2 chẩn a và b
chuẩn a :
chân 1 - trắng lá
chân 2 - lá
chân 3 - trắng cam
chân 4 - dương
chân 5 - trắng dương
chân 6 - cam
chân 7 - trắng nâu
chân 8 - nâu

chuẩn b :
chân 1 - trắng cam
chân 2 - cam
chân 3 - trắng lá
chân 4 - dương
chân 5 - trắng dương
chân 6 - lá
chân 7 - trắng nâu
chân 8 - nâu

nếu bạn mấm cả 2 đầu cùng 1 chuẩn (a-a hoặc b-b) thì gọi là bấm thẳng, dùng để nối từ máy đến hub/switch. còn nếu bạn dùng 1 đầu chuẩn a và 1 đầu chuẩn b thì gọi là bấm chéo, dùng để nối 2 máy tính lại với nhau mà ko dùng hb/switch.

chúc bạn thành công

----------


## slight_wind01

cài đặt 

việc cài đặt kiểu mạng này rất đơn giản. đầu tiên bạn cần cài đặt một card mạng thứ hai trên máy tính có kết nối băng thông rộng. một số bo mạch chủ đời mới cũng có đến hai card mạng on-board, và cho phép bạn xây dựng kiểu kết nối mạng này mà không cần mua và cài đặt thêm card thứ hai. hình 3 bên dưới chúng tôi giới thiệu một số chi tiết của một bo mạch chủ với tính năng đó. 
bước thứ hai và cũng là bước cuối cùng cũng rất đơn giản; chỉ cần kết nối đầu cáp này vào máy tính này còn đầu bên kia vào máy tính khác, mạng của bạn sẽ được giáp lại với nhau. 

nếu bạn muốn kết nối nhiều hơn hai máy tính mà không cần sử dụng một router thì chỉ cần kết nối một cáp “pin-to-pin” (không phải cáp đấu chéo) đến máy tính có kết nối internet và đầu kia của cáp đến một hub hoặc switch, sau đó tất cả các máy tính cũng đều nối lên hub hoặc switch. thủ tục cấu hình cũng tương tự. 

tuy nhiên mạng của bạn cho đến lúc này vẫn chưa làm việc. bạn cần phải cấu hình hệ điều hành trên máy tính có kết nối internet băng thông rộng (đơn giản hãy gọi là máy chủ). về cơ bản những gì mà chúng ta cần phải thực hiện là chia sẻ một kết nối internet. cấu hình máy tính khác (gọi là các máy khách) cũng rất đơn giản, vì chúng ta chỉ cần đặt nó sử dụng tất cả các cấu hình đã được thiết lập bởi máy chủ. 
cấu hình máy chủ 

cấu hình một mạng bằng cáp đấu chéo trong windows xp hoặc vista thực sự rất đơn giản, vì hai hệ điều hành này đều cho phép bạn tạo một mạng riêng chỉ với một kích chuột. 

trên máy tính có kết nối internet băng thông rộng, bạn vào start, control panel, network connections. ở đây bạn sẽ thấy hai card mạng được liệt kê nhưng chỉ một trong chúng – đầu kết nối đến cáp đấu chéo của bạn – được liệt kê với một dấu chấm than màu vàng, diễn tả tình trạng hạn chế đang không kết nối (xem hình 4). điều này hoàn toàn bình thường vì chúng ta chưa thiết lập mạng của mình. 
kích chuột phải vào card mạng được kết nối tới modem băng thông rộng (không phải card có dấu vàng) và sau đó chọn properties. trong cửa sổ properties kích vào tab advanced. ở đây bạn tích vào mục “allow other network users to connect through this computer’s internet connection” và hủy chọn mục “allow other network users to control or disable the shared internet connection”, xem trong hình 5 để có thêm thông tin trực quan. kích ok sau khi thực hiện cấu hình này. nếu bạn đang chia sẻ một kết nối dial-up thì thủ tục này nên được thực hiện ở kết nối dial-up. máy chủ lúc này đã được cấu hình đúng cách. như những gì bạn có thể thấy được trên hình 6, card mạng thứ hai lúc này hiện “connected” và card mạng đã được kết nối với modem băng thông rộng hiện “shared” trong thuộc tính của nó. nếu bạn không thể truy cập internet băng thông rộng – nghĩa là chỉ có một card mạng được liệt kê trong mỗi một máy tính – thủ tục thực hiện lại hoàn toàn khác, vì bạn sẽ không thể chia sẻ kết nối internet vì ở đây bạn không có kết nối này. trong trường hợp này, cách đơn giản nhất (theo quan điểm của tôi) để thiết lập một mạng là hãy cấu hình nó một cách thủ công. điều này được thực hiện tại các thiết lập cấu hình tcp/ip trong mỗi máy tính, chúng tôi sẽ giới thiệu cho các bạn cách thực hiện như thế nào ở phần dưới đây. 
cấu hình máy khách 

lúc này bạn cần phải cấu hình máy tính khác để có được các thiết lập một cách tự động từ mạng. điều này thực sự rất đơn giản vì đây là thiết lập mặc định của windows. tuy nhiên bạn nên kiểm tra tỉ mỉ xem máy tính của mình đã được cấu hình đúng hay chưa. 

trước tiên vào start, control panel, network connections. ở đây bạn sẽ thấy card mạng và có thể nó sẽ được hiển thị dấu chấm than màu vàng. điều này cũng rất bình thường và chúng ta sẽ sửa vấn đề này chỉ trong một giây. 
kích chuột phải vào card mạng này, chọn properties. cửa sổ properties sẽ xuất hiện như trong hình 8, khi đó bạn kích đúp vào “internet protocol (tcp/ip)”. cửa sổ hiển thị trong hình 9 sẽ xuất hiện. ở đây bạn cần kiểm tra xem các tùy chọn “obtain an ip address automatically” và “obtain dns server address automatically” đã được chọn chưa. sau khi kích ok, card mạng của bạn có thể sẽ vẫn bị đánh dấu vànglúc này bạn cần kích đúp vào card mạng của mình (trong network connections hoặc biểu tượng nhỏ của nó trên task bar), ở cửa sổ xuất hiện ra, bạn hãy kích vào tab support (xem hình 11). ở đây bạn kích vào nút repair và kết nối mạng của bạn sẽ tự động được sửa.

----------


## dongeriko

cài đặt 

việc cài đặt kiểu mạng này rất đơn giản. đầu tiên bạn cần cài đặt một card mạng thứ hai trên máy tính có kết nối băng thông rộng. một số bo mạch chủ đời mới cũng có đến hai card mạng on-board, và cho phép bạn xây dựng kiểu kết nối mạng này mà không cần mua và cài đặt thêm card thứ hai. hình 3 bên dưới chúng tôi giới thiệu một số chi tiết của một bo mạch chủ với tính năng đó. 
bước thứ hai và cũng là bước cuối cùng cũng rất đơn giản; chỉ cần kết nối đầu cáp này vào máy tính này còn đầu bên kia vào máy tính khác, mạng của bạn sẽ được giáp lại với nhau. 

nếu bạn muốn kết nối nhiều hơn hai máy tính mà không cần sử dụng một router thì chỉ cần kết nối một cáp “pin-to-pin” (không phải cáp đấu chéo) đến máy tính có kết nối internet và đầu kia của cáp đến một hub hoặc switch, sau đó tất cả các máy tính cũng đều nối lên hub hoặc switch. thủ tục cấu hình cũng tương tự. 

tuy nhiên mạng của bạn cho đến lúc này vẫn chưa làm việc. bạn cần phải cấu hình hệ điều hành trên máy tính có kết nối internet băng thông rộng (đơn giản hãy gọi là máy chủ). về cơ bản những gì mà chúng ta cần phải thực hiện là chia sẻ một kết nối internet. cấu hình máy tính khác (gọi là các máy khách) cũng rất đơn giản, vì chúng ta chỉ cần đặt nó sử dụng tất cả các cấu hình đã được thiết lập bởi máy chủ. 
cấu hình máy chủ 

cấu hình một mạng bằng cáp đấu chéo trong windows xp hoặc vista thực sự rất đơn giản, vì hai hệ điều hành này đều cho phép bạn tạo một mạng riêng chỉ với một kích chuột. 

trên máy tính có kết nối internet băng thông rộng, bạn vào start, control panel, network connections. ở đây bạn sẽ thấy hai card mạng được liệt kê nhưng chỉ một trong chúng – đầu kết nối đến cáp đấu chéo của bạn – được liệt kê với một dấu chấm than màu vàng, diễn tả tình trạng hạn chế đang không kết nối (xem hình 4). điều này hoàn toàn bình thường vì chúng ta chưa thiết lập mạng của mình. 
kích chuột phải vào card mạng được kết nối tới modem băng thông rộng (không phải card có dấu vàng) và sau đó chọn properties. trong cửa sổ properties kích vào tab advanced. ở đây bạn tích vào mục “allow other network users to connect through this computer’s internet connection” và hủy chọn mục “allow other network users to control or disable the shared internet connection”, xem trong hình 5 để có thêm thông tin trực quan. kích ok sau khi thực hiện cấu hình này. nếu bạn đang chia sẻ một kết nối dial-up thì thủ tục này nên được thực hiện ở kết nối dial-up. máy chủ lúc này đã được cấu hình đúng cách. như những gì bạn có thể thấy được trên hình 6, card mạng thứ hai lúc này hiện “connected” và card mạng đã được kết nối với modem băng thông rộng hiện “shared” trong thuộc tính của nó. nếu bạn không thể truy cập internet băng thông rộng – nghĩa là chỉ có một card mạng được liệt kê trong mỗi một máy tính – thủ tục thực hiện lại hoàn toàn khác, vì bạn sẽ không thể chia sẻ kết nối internet vì ở đây bạn không có kết nối này. trong trường hợp này, cách đơn giản nhất (theo quan điểm của tôi) để thiết lập một mạng là hãy cấu hình nó một cách thủ công. điều này được thực hiện tại các thiết lập cấu hình tcp/ip trong mỗi máy tính, chúng tôi sẽ giới thiệu cho các bạn cách thực hiện như thế nào ở phần dưới đây. 
cấu hình máy khách 

lúc này bạn cần phải cấu hình máy tính khác để có được các thiết lập một cách tự động từ mạng. điều này thực sự rất đơn giản vì đây là thiết lập mặc định của windows. tuy nhiên bạn nên kiểm tra tỉ mỉ xem máy tính của mình đã được cấu hình đúng hay chưa. 

trước tiên vào start, control panel, network connections. ở đây bạn sẽ thấy card mạng và có thể nó sẽ được hiển thị dấu chấm than màu vàng. điều này cũng rất bình thường và chúng ta sẽ sửa vấn đề này chỉ trong một giây. 
kích chuột phải vào card mạng này, chọn properties. cửa sổ properties sẽ xuất hiện như trong hình 8, khi đó bạn kích đúp vào “internet protocol (tcp/ip)”. cửa sổ hiển thị trong hình 9 sẽ xuất hiện. ở đây bạn cần kiểm tra xem các tùy chọn “obtain an ip address automatically” và “obtain dns server address automatically” đã được chọn chưa. sau khi kích ok, card mạng của bạn có thể sẽ vẫn bị đánh dấu vànglúc này bạn cần kích đúp vào card mạng của mình (trong network connections hoặc biểu tượng nhỏ của nó trên task bar), ở cửa sổ xuất hiện ra, bạn hãy kích vào tab support (xem hình 11). ở đây bạn kích vào nút repair và kết nối mạng của bạn sẽ tự động được sửa.

----------


## bao245

http://www.3c.com.vn/story/vn/hotrokhachhang/kienthucmang/2008/4/38169.html

----------

